# Feeling too good? Unpleasant euphoria



## MusicaElectronica (Sep 17, 2013)

Im suffering from constant anxiety with dp/dr and this may sound crazy but. Sometimes I can get some kind of euphoric feeling and think im feeling too good and everything is to good...and it feels meaningless because we all die - this euphoric feeling is unpleasant because im not feeling good actually,it feels chemical or something

Can someone relate?


----------



## MusicaElectronica (Sep 17, 2013)

Also I can be overwhelmed when experience something good


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Yup I can feel euphoric from time to time and it doesnt feel natural....Almost like an unnatural happiness....I can tend to yap alot when im like this too....


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

MusicaElectronica said:


> Also I can be overwhelmed when experience something good


Totally relate with this one too....Its almost like feeling good is strange...


----------



## Nuno (May 8, 2017)

i feel just the same .. i know this will be hard and sound those facebook photos .. but just try to think its normal and it will be all ok


----------



## MusicaElectronica (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks all for your replies!
Yes it's like feeling good is strange in some way.
The tingling euphoria makes me anxious


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

Me to i thought i was strange i know what you mean sometimes for no reason i have a real euphoric feeling come on out a no were and it feels chemical like . I cant believe some one else gets thiz, you explain it like i get .
The chemical wording you use is spot on and it feels really unnatural..

Wonder what it is i never use to get it untill dp hit .


----------



## MusicaElectronica (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for your reply!

Does someone feel like everything is too good and it makes no sense?


----------



## derrrr (Dec 7, 2016)

Sounds like a symptom of mania, especially if the euphoria has an unpleasant vibe to it. That's my best guess.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

derrrr said:


> Sounds like a symptom of mania, especially if the euphoria has an unpleasant vibe to it. That's my best guess.


Its only mania when you start doing crazy things like spending huge amounts of money on ridiculous stuff you dont need or getting up at 3 in the morning to do a 10 mile run etc etc....

Mania is completely different...


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

When we're in an anxious state we can find any strong feelings hard to deal with. That normally means negative emotions, but when we're really sensitized it can be positive ones too. It's usually just hyper-vigilance.


----------



## derrrr (Dec 7, 2016)

eddy1886 said:


> Its only mania when you start doing crazy things like spending huge amounts of money on ridiculous stuff you dont need or getting up at 3 in the morning to do a 10 mile run etc etc....
> 
> Mania is completely different...


Depends, because (and I failed to make this distinction) there's another milder form of mania called hypomania, which is just basically a muted version of the mania felt by people with bipolar disorder and other related disorders. Hypomania could create the irritated euphoria that op is describing, sans the delusions of grandeur/persecution probably.


----------



## Thatgirlbrooke (Sep 2, 2017)

derrrr said:


> Depends, because (and I failed to make this distinction) there's another milder form of mania called hypomania, which is just basically a muted version of the mania felt by people with bipolar disorder and other related disorders. Hypomania could create the irritated euphoria that op is describing, sans the delusions of grandeur/persecution probably.


What do you mean delusions of grandeur/ persecution? I'm new to dp/dr and I also have bipolar disorder


----------



## Thatgirlbrooke (Sep 2, 2017)

MusicaElectronica said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> Does someone feel like everything is too good and it makes no sense?


I do, I think partially it is a recovery symptom, you know you still have dp/dr yet you're enjoying yourself and that seems hard to do considering most of us couldn't even get out of bed the first few days. So embrace it. As said in other comments on this if you do have mania, don't panick. I'm bipolar and I have had episodes of mania, when I wasn't on medication I spent 2,000 dollars on a whole tattoo sleeve just to feel something all in a month, I would stay up late only get a few hours of sleep and be constantly on the move but it's not as bad. As you think and if you have any questions about certain behaviors just ask me. But back to the dp/dr even if you don't feel normal during happiness embrace it and use it as a chance to think some positive thoughts and be around people


----------



## derrrr (Dec 7, 2016)

Thatgirlbrooke said:


> What do you mean delusions of grandeur/ persecution? I'm new to dp/dr and I also have bipolar disorder


Basically, it's where a person experiences a false belief of being in some sort of supernatural control/having incredible power/etc. (grandeur), extreme fear of being watched/followed/deliberately sabotaged (which is paranoia, in a nutshell) or a combination of the two.

I don't feel these are connected to dp/dr as much as they are a symptom of unchecked mania. In some cases, dp/dr and mania could coincide due to having a mental issue that could cause mania.


----------

